# Is it safe to leave a butane cannister in a hot car?



## zackly

I would like to leave a butane canister in my car to refill my lighters. I would think on the absolute hottest day in CT the temperature might reach 115 degrees F. in a car parked in the sun. Do you think it is safe to do so? I'm thinking yes because my lighters don't explode and I leave 20# propane tanks in a very hot tool shed. Thanks!


----------



## WNYTony

I leave a can in my glove box for this purpose, as well as several lighters and never had a problem


----------



## defetis

Sounds like a bad idea


----------



## JustinThyme

zackly said:


> I would like to leave a butane canister in my car to refill my lighters. I would think on the absolute hottest day in CT the temperature might reach 115 degrees F. in a car parked in the sun. Do you think it is safe to do so? I'm thinking yes because my lighters don't explode and I leave 20# propane tanks in a very hot tool shed. Thanks!


Butane is not propane and the canisters are different. Propane tanks have an over pressure relief valve, Butane canisters do not.

Personally speaking I dont. You are pushing the limit on the temp in a hot car in the summer. MSDS sheet tags it at 125F max temp on any part of the canister.


----------



## KungFumeta

Your starting point is wrong. A car gets much, MUCH hotter than 110f in summer. Even if the temperature outside is under 85f, your car is essentially a solar oven. Its very, very easy for it to go over 122f and temperatures of over 170 are normal. If you have a black car with a black interior, they're almost guaranteed...

Having said that, I don't think the canister will explode. I'm not too sure how comfortable i'd be with leaving it inside the car during hot days though...


----------



## Yarddog

I've had a butane lighter that was sitting outside in the sun on a very hot day explode...certainly surprising, nothing more serious, but I was over twenty feet away. That little experience would keep me from leaving a butane container in a car, for certain! Yeah, maybe the container is stronger than a Bic lighter, but I don't need to find out for certain!


----------



## zackly

I think I'll limit it to three season fall, winter & spring and remove it in the summer. Thanks!


----------



## jp1979

115 outside in Arizona means at least 200 degrees inside the car.


----------

